# Razer Phone - Would you buy one?



## kurosagi01 (Nov 3, 2017)

So Razer phone is soon available to pre-order/buy, would you pick one up?
Specs on paper and price is similar to Galaxy S8, LG V30, One plus 5 and other "high-end" Android smartphone.
Main difference is of course the 120hz display.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 3, 2017)

The razer is pretty old  i wouldnt buy one nowadays


----------



## mad1394 (Nov 3, 2017)

I will buy the phone as soon as they make mice that don't double left click in the first year.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 3, 2017)

Aah when a phone used to be just that, i would personally opt for any thing over a Razer product.  Others will have them in the making so just wait a little, let others be the lab rats.

EDIT:  Yes that would not go down well at all with a phone lmao.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 3, 2017)

mad1394 said:


> I will buy the phone as soon as they make mice that don't double left click in the first year.



You show 'Em!!


----------



## RCoon (Nov 3, 2017)

It's just a rebranded Robin with specs in stupid places.

120Hz 1440p screen, enjoy having your phone burning a hole in your pocket and battery all day because it's pushing twice as hard at idle. Honestly Razer feels like nothing but a halo product for teenagers these days. It's not even a "gaming" phone besides the screen refresh rate since there's plenty of flagships with 1440p screens and similar hardware specs. You're really only paying extra for the name, a lack of headphone slot and a pointless refresh rate

8GB of RAM on a smartphone. HAH.

/getoffmylawn


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Nov 3, 2017)

RCoon said:


> It's just a rebranded Robin with specs in stupid places.
> 
> 120Hz 1440p screen, enjoy having your phone burning a hole in your pocket and battery all day because it's pushing twice as hard at idle. Honestly Razer feels like nothing but a halo product for teenagers these days. It's not even a "gaming" phone besides the screen refresh rate since there's plenty of flagships with 1440p screens and similar hardware specs. You're really only paying extra for the name, a lack of headphone slot and a pointless refresh rate
> 
> ...



I would not buy it personally, but regarding the display it uses something like freesync/gsync, so the refresh rate is dynamic, it will only kick it into high gear when it is needed, battery will probably be ok.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 3, 2017)

No!


----------



## Devon68 (Nov 3, 2017)

I would not buy it. If they were to give it to me, then ok why not.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 3, 2017)

A lot of money for a first entry phone, no 3.5mm jack either


----------



## hat (Nov 4, 2017)

I'll get a new phone when budged 5G models are available...


----------



## natr0n (Nov 4, 2017)

If I got it free... it would make a fancy android emulator.


----------



## StrayKAT (Nov 4, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> The razer is pretty old  i wouldnt buy one nowadays



I'd still use that. Phones are just "phones" to me. I can't find a need for any smartphone. 

Maybe the only smartphone I'd buy would be made by Nintendo.


----------



## SaltyFish (Nov 4, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> Main difference is of course the 120hz display.


I'm sure the frame-rate kiddies will eat it up.

Regardless, this seems like a repeat of Razer's earlier Project Fiona tablet.


----------



## flmatter (Nov 4, 2017)

I was interested in it until I read that it is not available on Sprint or Verizon networks......


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 4, 2017)

Still on a SM-G900T, runs fast as Day 1, no need to spend on any product of Razers...


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 4, 2017)

no, especially here


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 4, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> The razer is pretty old  i wouldnt buy one nowadays



Still love the design of motorola razr v3!
Lost mine in a taxi a decade ago...

I would really buy one again if they made it a smart phone with this design.


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 4, 2017)

“Gaming Phone” nuff said..


----------



## StrayKAT (Nov 4, 2017)

INSTG8R said:


> “Gaming Phone” nuff said..



Nintendo would kill here. No one else.


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 4, 2017)

StrayKAT said:


> Nintendo would kill here. No one else.



Just put a keypad on a 3DS and job done?


----------



## StrayKAT (Nov 4, 2017)

INSTG8R said:


> Just put a keypad on a 3DS and job done?



Pretty much.

Maybe include emulators, but I doubt they'd do it.


----------



## ShurikN (Nov 4, 2017)

SaltyFish said:


> I'm sure the frame-rate kiddies will eat it up.


Clash of Clans clone #489 must be amazing in 120Hz


----------



## craigo (Nov 4, 2017)

Game Phone?


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 4, 2017)

I'm friends with Xiaomi now. They pack some serious hardware for ridiculously affordable price. Well built as well and they have excellent Android support. Their Mi2 devices from 5 years ago are getting latest Android 7.1. Now, that's impressive and respectable support.


----------



## JalleR (Nov 4, 2017)

since when has Refresh rate been an issue on a phone?  The screen on the S8 is Super GRATE, so fore the same price i will go for the S8 any time. the only thing i hate with the S8 is that stupid Bixby button but there is solutions for that


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 4, 2017)

JalleR said:


> since when has Refresh rate been an issue on a phone?  The screen on the S8 is Super GRATE, so fore the same price i will go for the S8 any time. the only thing i hate with the S8 is that stupid Bixby button but there is solutions for that



S5s refresh is perfect too lol, so this is snake oil if you ask me.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 4, 2017)

not a chance.

Does my phone text?

Yes

Does my phone make calls?

Yes (I got one of the rare ones that still has this capability)

Does it support like the 4 apps I use when im mobile to check network/server/camera stats?

Yes

then im good. my biz account takes care of streaming cat vids with no data cap.


----------



## scevism (Nov 4, 2017)

Does this new phone have RGB tho?


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 4, 2017)

scevism said:


> Does this new phone have RGB tho?


Don’t give them ideas....


----------



## scevism (Nov 4, 2017)

I'm sure the RGB Bomb will show it's self on this somehow be it on the phone or charger watch this space.


----------



## Melvis (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## micropage7 (Nov 5, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> I'm friends with Xiaomi now. They pack some serious hardware for ridiculously affordable price. Well built as well and they have excellent Android support. Their Mi2 devices from 5 years ago are getting latest Android 7.1. Now, that's impressive and respectable support.


xiaomi is good but i prefer non mtk version, my first mtk phone just got bad emmc
and xiaomi known has different parts on the same phone type


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 5, 2017)

Devon68 said:


> I would not buy it. If they were to give it to me, then ok why not.


if someone gave one to me .... i would

1. sell it at retail price (min. 779chf in Switzerland aka: the launch price of the Nokia 8)

2. gift my Nokia 5 to my mother or father (rather mother since the father got a Nokia 3 as birthday gift and he's quite fond of it)

3. buy a Nokia 8 for 579chf which is cheaper than the Nexbit Robin 2 with a Razer logo on it, but still have most of the specs of it

4. profit ....
tho if it was a Nexbit Robin 2 without 120hz, in 1080p and without Razer branding ... i probably would keep it and still gift my Nokia 5 to my mother .... 

also .... the only "feature" that phone have and other don't (globally ... since 120hz phone already exist since quite a little bit of time ... but they never got a lot of attention and are seemingly confined to Japan) is a useless gimmick .... after all that phone barely make it to 61fps in 1080p GLes 3.0  and does 41fps in 1440p, luckily Razer thought of everything: they gave the option to alternate between 60-90-120hz and 720-1080-1440p since they perfectly know, that unless a 2d game or UI manipulation .... 90hz and above would not be a huge benefit, tho on resolution .... it's only 1440p that is almost useless, given the screen size. (SD835 is a 1080p 60hz SOC ... and 1080/1200p are still the ideal res up to 8", 720p is still fine for 5" up to 5.5" 1440p is rather an hindrance than a benefit)

my SD430 on a 5.2" 720p 60hz does perfectly fine no matter what game or emulator i use and it's by no mean pixelated

and they put forward the fact that they "gift" you Nova Launcher Prime ... i'm pretty sure at last 70% of the android userbase have already bought that one .... well at last i did ... it's the one i use and with a stock 7.1.2 (8.0 soon(tm) but still sooner than most other manufacturer, it seems) it's gorgeous


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 5, 2017)

micropage7 said:


> xiaomi is good but i prefer non mtk version, my first mtk phone just got bad emmc
> and xiaomi known has different parts on the same phone type



Not really. They just have quite a lot of extra models for same series. Like Mi5 and Mi5S and Mi5 Max and god knows what all. And they even have variances within same series depending on memory capacity. For example my 64GB version has faster CPU than 32GB version. Not sure why they do that, but that's how they roll. For 250€ I really won't complain for a quad core Kryo (Snapdragon 820) powered phone with 64GB and amazing snapper with all glass design loaded with features you'd expect on a 500€ phone. And I actually really like MIUI. It shaves off the need to have 30 extra apps installed coz it already has it inside.


----------



## Vlada011 (Nov 5, 2017)

iPhone X...lalalalalaaa iPhone X...laalaalaa laaa


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 5, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> Not really. They just have quite a lot of extra models for same series. Like Mi5 and Mi5S and Mi5 Max and god knows what all. And they even have variances within same series depending on memory capacity. For example my 64GB version has faster CPU than 32GB version. Not sure why they do that, but that's how they roll. For 250€ I really won't complain for a quad core Kryo (Snapdragon 820) powered phone with 64GB and amazing snapper with all glass design loaded with features you'd expect on a 500€ phone. And I actually really like MIUI. It shaves off the need to have 30 extra apps installed coz it already has it inside.


xiaomi is good on calculating the price, they have many many phones on the same level, and here in my country where many people just paying attention on lower price, xiaomi is pretty well known. MIUI looks good but im not a fan of that. every i get new phone i just install nova launcher.

back to title, i dunno about razer chance on the market, gaming phone? sorry i think people more interested on better camera


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 5, 2017)

Then again, what phone doesn't have a good camera today? Even freaking Nokia 150 makes surprisingly good photos and it's a feature phone for 2 digit price. Galaxy S2, Huawei Ascend P7, Xiaomi Mi5, they all make superb photos and they are quite few years apart model wise. Almost anything for 200€ and above makes really good photos. Beyond that, pretty much all make exceptional one unless they really cock up image processing algorithms or some other feature within camera module.


----------



## theFOoL (Nov 7, 2017)

If they just made the phone a tad bit thicker then they could of put a 6000mah battery in it


----------



## mac_user (Nov 10, 2017)

I wouldn't buy it for sure! I am sticking with Apple again



Vlada011 said:


> iPhone X...lalalalalaaa iPhone X...laalaalaa laaa


Have you bought one?


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 10, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> Then again, what phone doesn't have a good camera today? Even freaking Nokia 150 makes surprisingly good photos and it's a feature phone for 2 digit price. Galaxy S2, Huawei Ascend P7, Xiaomi Mi5, they all make superb photos and they are quite few years apart model wise. Almost anything for 200€ and above makes really good photos. Beyond that, pretty much all make exceptional one unless they really cock up image processing algorithms or some other feature within camera module.


most nice when got enough light, but in low light when capturing fast object is hit and miss


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 10, 2017)

No camera is actually good in bad lighting conditions. I mean, even DSLR cameras often have problems and we're talking photo only devices for double the prices and beyond of what iPhone X goes for. But for night snapping purposes, all mid end and above are relatively good. Like 1 or 2 years ago I snapped a Christmas photo in very late evening in our city center with lots of darkness and strong distant light points using Ascend P7 and  expected very pixelated noisy image. On PC, it turned out to be super sharp, crisp and with barely any noise. That was a phone for like 350€ when I bought it.


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 10, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> No camera is actually good in bad lighting conditions. I mean, even DSLR cameras often have problems and we're talking photo only devices for double the prices and beyond of what iPhone X goes for. But for night snapping purposes, all mid end and above are relatively good. Like 1 or 2 years ago I snapped a Christmas photo in very late evening in our city center with lots of darkness and strong distant light points using Ascend P7 and  expected very pixelated noisy image. On PC, it turned out to be super sharp, crisp and with barely any noise. That was a phone for like 350€ when I bought it.


yep, actually huawei looks promising but in here the after sales service of that brand not good, so i may skip that at least for now


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 11, 2017)

Huawei is pretty decent actually. I think they even made a commitment to support every device for minimum of 2 years for updates. Not as long as Xiaomi provides, but still on par with the rest.


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 12, 2017)

if it had a unlocked bootloader and was 100 dollars cheaper absolutely


----------



## Melvis (Nov 17, 2017)

Ill just leave this here


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 17, 2017)

Melvis said:


> Ill just leave this here



Damn he is annoying.

'Do you really want your 'CLEUN' on your 'PHEUN'. This guy needs his ritalin, this is torture to watch


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 17, 2017)

So i thought id subscribe to razer to see if id get a "invitation" to pre-order the phone on their main website to see how much they are selling it..total up with case and glass screen protector came upto £750...yeah no thank you haha.


----------



## MyTechAddiction (Nov 17, 2017)

After reading a review that i trust I would have to say NO,
https://www.gsmarena.com/razer_phone-review-1683.php
Pro and cons : A dim screen, low battery life (out of 4000Mah !!!),bad position of the volume buttons, crappy cameras+ camera app, Good sound, 120 hz display, 8gb ram 64 gb storage, sd card suport, Nova launcher,no extra apps.
To quote the review:"the shortcomings of the Razer Phone seem to currently vastly outweigh its dubious benefits, making it unfit for a daily driver recommendation for most"


----------



## plåtburken (Nov 21, 2017)

No, I wouldn't buy a phone that costs so much and delivers nothing spectacular besides a high refresh rate screen.
I am tired of seeing all these "premium" phones with not so "premium" things in them. It feels like we're living in an era where buzzwords, gimmicks and pointless things are the THING.
I am satisfied with my 2nd hand phone that I bought recently(Axon 7) for about 140€


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Nov 21, 2017)

Nope, still rocking a Nokia 5230 .
If i'm going to buy a phone is going to be like this :


----------

